# Going from 2 to 3 kids



## AllStar

Hi, I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this but hoping some of you can help. My husband and I are discussing ttc number three. We have a boy whose three in June and an almost 1 year old girl. Ive always wanted 3 kids but DH would like to stop at 2. I'm just wondering what your experiences are of going from 2 to 3 kids? I've heard that nothing changes that much and child number 3 just 'fits in' but I've also heard it changes things completely! So what are your experiences please? Thanks


----------



## RachA

I don't have 3 and we aren't planning but I can say how it would change things for us. 
We would have to get a bigger car - which we really don't want to do lol
We would have to do a major jig about of the bedrooms as it would mean 2 would have to share - we have a boy and a girl at the moment so they have a room each. If we had another girl then our boy would be forced out of his room as DD's room really isn't big enough for 2 children. 
I would find it alot harder going out on my own. ATM I have a hand each for them both. 
Holidays would become a thing of the past as we just wouldn't be able to afford it. 

There is nothing there that is really major I guess but enough to make me not want to make the jump. The car thing isn't an issue for alot of people as they already have bigger cars. Etc.


----------



## MrsMac5

My situation is identical to yours so ill be stalking this thread!


----------



## mrscitysmith

I can't really answer your question yet as I am pregnant (36 weeks) with baby number three!! 

I can say though that this pregnancy has been much more relaxed than the previous two, at times I have almost forgot I was pregnant!! So at the moment that seems to be along the lines of just slotting in. There are big age gaps though between our children, daughter is almost 11, son is 7 next week so they are old enough to be quite independent and understand what is going on. I think my daughter in particular is very excited and she is hoping to do lots with the baby once it is born. :)

Time will tell of course but i am 1/4 and hubby is 1/3 and I wouldn't have had it any other way. The security of growing up in a large family is something I wouldn't swap for the world, I have amazing elder brothers who I love dearly and hope this little one gets the same treatment! xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

We have go from 2 to 3, and my lo has fitted straight in bless him, my eldest started school in sept so it is easier in the day just manic in the morning for school run, my 2 girls are now sharing and we are looking at either extending or moving in 3-4 years time, i want another as i have always wanted 4 but hubby only wanted 2 so i would say we are probably done xx


----------



## AllStar

Thanks everyone! We would need a bigger car but that's not too much of a problem. My son is always so well behaved at aged almost three, I can't help but think he can only get better right? Or am I wrong?! So in my eyes, going out etc would be fine as I'd have the double buggy and my son? He'll be at nursery from next September and I have in my head that I'd like a little time with all three kids at home (if DH ever agrees) but maybe I'm just mad?


----------



## alicecooper

Going from 2 to 3 was the easiest transition of kids I've ever had. Jason just fit right in perfectly.

I found the first one a big change, of course, being the first.
Then I found 1-2 REALLY hard. I really felt like I couldn't cope.
But going from 2-3 was a doddle!

:)


----------



## Wellington

I'm so glad to hear that Alicecooper!

I'm due number 3 in 4 days and my age gaps are fairly similar (4.5 and nearly 3).

We didn't need a bigger car, but had to do some extensive car seat research!
Also we are going to have 3 girls, so the two eldest are already sharing to make room for number 3.

I guess only time will tell with how well we cope!


----------



## AllStar

alicecooper said:


> Going from 2 to 3 was the easiest transition of kids I've ever had. Jason just fit right in perfectly.
> 
> I found the first one a big change, of course, being the first.
> Then I found 1-2 REALLY hard. I really felt like I couldn't cope.
> But going from 2-3 was a doddle!
> 
> :)

Thank you! I hope that's how it would work out for me. I know there will be difficult days but you get that even if you only have one or two! 

Thanks for your replies ladies  x


----------



## hel_5

alicecooper said:


> Going from 2 to 3 was the easiest transition of kids I've ever had. Jason just fit right in perfectly.
> 
> I found the first one a big change, of course, being the first.
> Then I found 1-2 REALLY hard. I really felt like I couldn't cope.
> But going from 2-3 was a doddle!
> 
> :)

^^ this totally, DS has just slotted straight into our lives, even going out by myself with all the kids isn't bad, I use my sling quite a bit and still have both hands free!! Xx


----------



## AllStar

hel_5 said:


> alicecooper said:
> 
> 
> Going from 2 to 3 was the easiest transition of kids I've ever had. Jason just fit right in perfectly.
> 
> I found the first one a big change, of course, being the first.
> Then I found 1-2 REALLY hard. I really felt like I couldn't cope.
> But going from 2-3 was a doddle!
> 
> :)
> 
> ^^ this totally, DS has just slotted straight into our lives, even going out by myself with all the kids isn't bad, I use my sling quite a bit and still have both hands free!! XxClick to expand...

You have both got me even more excited about the idea of having three!!


----------



## alicecooper

AllStar said:


> hel_5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alicecooper said:
> 
> 
> Going from 2 to 3 was the easiest transition of kids I've ever had. Jason just fit right in perfectly.
> 
> I found the first one a big change, of course, being the first.
> Then I found 1-2 REALLY hard. I really felt like I couldn't cope.
> But going from 2-3 was a doddle!
> 
> :)
> 
> ^^ this totally, DS has just slotted straight into our lives, even going out by myself with all the kids isn't bad, I use my sling quite a bit and still have both hands free!! XxClick to expand...
> 
> You have both got me even more excited about the idea of having three!!Click to expand...

I think in my case at least, it's because child 1 and child 2 got on with playing with each other whilst I was dealing with the baby, so it made life easier rather than going from 1-2 where you have got child 1 constantly wanting your attention because they have nobody else to play with.


----------



## BlueHadeda

Yeah, I'm with the other ladies on here. :)

Going from 0 - 1 was a huge learning curve for me, so I didn't find it easy. 

Going from 1 - 2 was also difficult, because the demands two placed on me. Though, somehow I did find it a tad easier.

Going from 2 - 3 was the easiest adjustment. He slotted right in, and like the previous poster said, the eldest 2 played while I tended to baby. There was a big gap though (they were 7 and 4). It meant I didn't need to do much for them. By this time I also knew how quickly everything passes, so on difficult days I just soldiered on.

Going from 3 - 4 was a bit more difficult for me. I'm older, and the eldest 2 have so many things going on that I feel I'm always on the run to fetch or drop them at school, or busy helping them with projects, homework or studying. Sometimes I wish I can just hide away with baby for a few months, and just concentrate on her and no other children in between. It's getting easier though, now that she's in a routine and can sit and play for a while. 

I've never (personally) heard of someone regretting having nr 3, but I've heard from loads of people how they regretted not having that last, 3rd one.


----------



## AllStar

BlueHadeda said:


> Yeah, I'm with the other ladies on here. :)
> 
> Going from 0 - 1 was a huge learning curve for me, so I didn't find it easy.
> 
> Going from 1 - 2 was also difficult, because the demands two placed on me. Though, somehow I did find it a tad easier.
> 
> Going from 2 - 3 was the easiest adjustment. He slotted right in, and like the previous poster said, the eldest 2 played while I tended to baby. There was a big gap though (they were 7 and 4). It meant I didn't need to do much for them. By this time I also knew how quickly everything passes, so on difficult days I just soldiered on.
> 
> Going from 3 - 4 was a bit more difficult for me. I'm older, and the eldest 2 have so many things going on that I feel I'm always on the run to fetch or drop them at school, or busy helping them with projects, homework or studying. Sometimes I wish I can just hide away with baby for a few months, and just concentrate on her and no other children in between. It's getting easier though, now that she's in a routine and can sit and play for a while.
> 
> I've never (personally) heard of someone regretting having nr 3, but I've heard from loads of people how they regretted not having that last, 3rd one.

Thanks for sharing your experiences. That's exactly what I'm thinking, I love my two little ones more than anything but I do think ill wonder 'what if' if we don't have just one more. Hopefully we'll be ttc very soon! I really think DH is going to agree, just by a couple of things he's said since he came home from work, we're going to have a talk in the morning when the littles are out with Nanna for an hour or so! Wish me luck ladies! Haha  x


----------



## BlueHadeda

How did the talk go?


----------



## AllStar

Great! As of last night we are officially ttc #3!! So excited! Thanks so much for all your help ladies, we had such a great chat and it wasn't that he didn't want another baby he was just worried about a couple of little things which we talked about, like coping with three etc but we decided these were normal feelings and we thought that while we were ttc #2! Thanks again ladies! You've reminded me why I loved BnB so much before! Xx


----------



## BlueHadeda

Yay!!! :happydance: Enjoy! :winkwink:


----------



## Guppy051708

Stalking!
We will have our 3rd around Sept 1st. (3 under 3 :shock:) I'll update when i find out. but in the meantime this could be a useful thread!


----------



## AllStar

Guppy051708 said:


> Stalking!
> We will have our 3rd around Sept 1st. (3 under 3 :shock:) I'll update when i find out. but in the meantime this could be a useful thread!

Yes please update when you can! 3 under 3 sounds lots of fun! If baby number three decides to be here by June next year (I hope so!) then we'd have 3 under 4. At least we'll never be bored! :haha: x


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha: thats for sure!


----------

